# Problems browsing TAM



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Every so often I come back to TAM, and pretty much each time my browser slows to a crawl, is directed to ad sites, and is more or less unusable at times. Sometimes I can browse the forums and read posts, but other times I have had to kill and restart my browser. It is worse when I login to respond to a post, so I usually browse anonymously. Even then it's not great (restarted twice in the last two days because it became unresponsive). 

This is a shame because I enjoy the site. It's one of the best resources that I've found on the web. It's just unusable for the most part, at least for me. I don't know if other people have the same problems.

Even as I type now, things are laggy and I can hear my laptop's fan coming on. It's rare that a web site causes so many problems, but TAM is pretty consistently an offender.


----------



## Stang197 (Aug 31, 2015)

On a PC it seams like the site is barely usable. Works good on phone though.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Stang197 said:


> On a PC it seams like the site is barely usable. Works good on phone though.


I will have to try the phone version then, although it takes me forever to type on the soft - keyboard. I much prefer a big screen and a real keyboard.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Getting an ad blocker helps.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Ad block is a must to view TAM. The site is virtually unusable without it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Getting an ad blocker helps.


What would you recommend for Chrome, @EleGirl?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

uBlock Origin works well and is free


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> What would you recommend for Chrome, @EleGirl?


Adblock Plus

I also suggest that anyone who uses an ad blocker sign up as a forum supporter. At the right top of the screen, right below the page banner is the clickable link "Get Premium". Click on that and get premium. You are become a Forum Supporter.

TAM is a business that needs the ad revenue in order to remain online. So becoming a forum supporter offsets your use of an ad blocker.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey All, 

When ever you encounter a hanging page, let us know what is in the status bar at the bottom left hand corner of the page. This will help us find the bad ad that is causing this.

Helena


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> When ever you encounter a hanging page, let us know what is in the status bar at the bottom left hand corner of the page. This will help us find the bad ad that is causing this.
> 
> Helena


The problem that people are experiencing at the moment is not a hanging page, it's a url that captures our computers and will not let us access TAM.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

@EleGirl

I see you got promoted to administrator.

Congrats! You're in the big leagues now! :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> @EleGirl
> 
> I see you got promoted to administrator.
> 
> Congrats! You're in the big leagues now! :grin2:


It's just so I can do more work for free >


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for all ye're hard work guys 

Niall


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Today, I have spent 99% of my time on this site 'waitingforsync.1rx.io...' and all the other waiting fors and sending requests. What's going on?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Today, I have spent 99% of my time on this site 'waitingforsync.1rx.io...' and all the other waiting fors and sending requests. What's going on?


you notice any ads in the page constantly loading? 

Lee


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Typically the page freezes with all the waiting. Today the pages are crashing while reading one post and taking forever to reload.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Clear cookies and cache. I think you have an ad in your personal rotation that is incompatible with the site. If you can identify the troublesome ad, that would be better. But clearing cookies will reset what ads you get in your browser

Kevin


----------

